# Flubendazole 10 %-Hydra, Intestinal parasites including Hexamita, and Gill flukes



## ibenu

Flubendazole is a compound belonging to a group of chemical compounds which are effective in controlling intestinal parasites like round worms, tape worms and pin worms, etc. These compounds are NOT antibiotics. They do not control bacteria or fungal infections and in fact may escalate these problems as they kill off the other infections. This compound is not the cure all.

Flubendazole is useful for controlling intestinal parasites. These parasites include most of the nematodes, flukes and protozoa. Flubendazole is active through adsorption into the fish skin and gills. The drug does not have to be eaten to be effective. This makes the drug useful for treating fishes which have quit eating due to irritation from infection.

Effective treatment can be achieved with a dose of 1/2 gram(flubendazole 10%) per 5 gallons of treated water. A much higher economical treatment can be achieved by removing half of the water in the treated tank as long as the usual aeration and mixing can be maintained.

First things first, the tank water should be changed. It is not necessary to clean the tank, just change the water, all of it. After treatment, change it again. The bodies of the dead animals need to be removed. Also, it is best to have live wiggling or jumping food in front of the patients as they recover so have live baby brine shrimp or worms ready for the treated fishes.

Add 1/4 teaspoon of the medication (Flubendazole 10%) for each 5 gallons of tank water. It may float for a while, but it needs to be mixed into the tank water, swirl it in to dissolve. Hydra, Ick and Velvet take three days to remove. Heximeta may take three doses to remove completely over five to seven days to complete.

Three days after the first treatment change the water again. Add another dose of 1/4 teaspoon/5 gal. to the fresh water. Change the water a second time after 5 to 7 days.

This should take care of everything. A third dose after three or four weeks will insure the treatment, but usually isnʼt necessary unless symptoms reappear.

Reprinted with permission by
Charles H. Harrison, Ph. D.http://www.inkmkr.com/Fish/


----------



## seanyuki

Great info Lisa......thanks for sharing.......I dissolved it with warm water b4 adding to the tank.


----------



## ibenu

I spun mine in a magic bullet blender, still had a bit of a skin on it.. and clouded water at first next day crystal clear..


----------



## cyber_ecco

yeah I dissolve in hot water before adding. I treated only once and all hydra was gone and never came back and its been couple years. All shrimp and snails survived too. I've heard in the US you can get it in a liquid form, although I have never seen it here. In the Us you can buy Panacur over the counter anywhere, but in Canada you have to get it through a vet I believe.


----------



## seanyuki

hi Gordy....you are using Flubendazole or Fenbendazole?....they are chemically related but not the same. Flubendazole is commonly added to water, and can also be used in food.. But Fenbendazole (panacur) should only be used in the food. ...never add it to the water.



cyber_ecco said:


> yeah I dissolve in hot water before adding. I treated only once and all hydra was gone and never came back and its been couple years. All shrimp and snails survived too. I've heard in the US you can get it in a liquid form, although I have never seen it here. In the Us you can buy Panacur over the counter anywhere, but in Canada you have to get it through a vet I believe.


----------



## cyber_ecco

seanyuki said:


> hi Gordy....you are using Flubendazole or Fenbendazole?....they are chemically related but not the same. Flubendazole is commonly added to water, and can also be used in food.. But Fenbendazole (panacur) should only be used in the food. ...never add it to the water.


Hi Francis,

Your right Francis I am talking about Fenbendazole (panacur) not Flubendazole. FYI panacur can be added to the water column directly, it does not have to be used with food only, although that is also an option. You do have to be careful with the amount you dose. If you read the planted forums in the US they swear by it and I have personally done it this way along with at least 3 of my friends and worked all the time with zero casualties to any shrimps, fish, plants or snails. If you keep and breed shrimp they are probably the most sensitive as compared to any fish species. Keep in mind I am using this to kill external worms (planaria) not anything internal in fish. For internal worms you will have to mix it with food. On top of this I only had to dose once with a 50% water change the next day and 2 days after that (3 days of 50%) water changes and all is back to normal. Worms never came back since and all shrimp and snails continue to breed and flourish to this day. Its been about 2 years since the treatment. Like I said this was not used in any discus tanks like you have, was only used in my shrimp tanks and community tanks due to overfeeding. Therefore I can't comment on use with discus, which is what I am sure you are experienced with. Somewhere on the old forum we had a huge discussion on it and I had a link with the discussion on this topic. From that I know a lot of members here dosed that way with panacur and had great results.


----------



## seanyuki

great info Gordy & thanks for sharing


----------



## ibenu

if you need this drug you can get it in its therapeutic dosage as well as instructions from the link at the bottom of my post, very helpful Dr Harrison has been. My research has led me to believe flubendazole is a safer and easier drug to use than what the Fenbendazole.


----------



## InfraredDream

To recycle this old topic, but it seems I am having Camallanus Worms which can only be treated with this medication. I read it will kill nerite snails  but is safe for other snails and shrimps.
First question is where to get it, as I see you Lisa are very close to where I live.
And the second is how you change 100% of the water? What are the plants and fish doing at that time?
Also, if I get the nerite snails out of the tank while I treat it, how I can get them clean of the worms?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## seanyuki

Just sharing

You can get Panacur aka (fenbendazole) from this vet.....Kingsway Veterinary Clinic. 3139 Kingsway. Vancouver, BC V5R 5J9. 604-435-0222.

Flubendazole is commonly added to water, and can also be used in food.. But Fenbendazole (panacur) should only be used in the food. ...never add it to the water.


----------



## gimlid

Thanks Lisa.
Where is Flubendezol available?
I used levamisol on my Camallanus (or is it Callamanus?) infestation, you can get it from Charles at Canadian Aquatics.
I dont think panacur will take out Camallanus though I'm not sure.


----------



## Mferko

where do these infections come from? live food? dirty stores like on fraser?
can they be dormant in your fish a long time before you realize?


----------



## ibenu

April should still have some levamisole, its the proven treatment for camallanus nematodes. Flubendazole can be sources at Plymouth Discus | Fish For Sale | Dry Goods For Sale They have an ebaystore you can link to also.. The wormer plus is flub..
Discus Wormer - Plymouth discus & Wormerplus Retail

As well as Dr Charles Harrison Who's online store is.. Items for Sale flubendazole as well as levamisole is hat I have purchased from him many times.


----------



## InfraredDream

Thank you very much. I contacted Pat and he has it, so I'll get some from him.

Thanks again!


----------



## ngo911

Has anyone used Flubendazole to effectively treat gill flukes? I've been using prazipro for a week now (starting the second week), but I still see some irritation.


----------



## seanyuki

Use AP Pro Live Bearer for gill/skin flukes.....



ngo911 said:


> Has anyone used to effectively treat gill flukes? I've been using prazipro for a week now (starting the second week), but I still see some irritation.


----------



## ngo911

Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## 1843

This thread would make a great sticky.


----------



## Captured Moments

I have used a broad spectrum dewormer for dogs called Worm-Away. The brand is Sergeant's, bought a package at Tisol for $16.99. Contains 10 tablets of 100 mg of active ingredient Mebendazole.

I had planaria, Hydra, and Callamanus worms on separate occasions and I treat with the above. On my 50 gallon, I used half a tablet after I crushed it into a powder and dissolved it into a plastic bottle. After one dose, they were gone within 1-2 days.
Warning: It also killed all my pond snails in my tank after I didn't change the water afterwards.


----------



## KeyLime

Hi! 
Looking for some help.
What's the current situation for ordering flubendazole in Canada? 
I used the 15 % from UK some years ago. 
Is the 10% still available in Canada?

Thanks for any info!


----------

